# Sale on brisket at GFS.



## Rings Я Us (Aug 18, 2017)

Just was in Gordon's today and saw a brisket sale. $2.59 lb thru the 26th of Aug. I think. The one I was in only had 3 out. But I go by a few GFS stores everyday. 

Just to let ya know. [emoji]128077[/emoji]
Whole 14.5 lb average.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 18, 2017)

Good to know...At the one I frequent, last year that was their every day price...infact in early May this year that was their every day price...then it jumped a buck a pound the week before memorial day...same with chicken wings...first of May this spring a 5# bag was $9.99 two weeks later they were $14.99. Same with butts, $1.09/lb to $1.49 to $1.69... 
I think GFS takes advantage of BBQ season.
But I've gotten many very nice briskets from GFS...never disappointed.

Walt.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 18, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Good to know...At the one I frequent, last year that was their every day price...infact in early May this year that was their every day price...then it jumped a buck a pound the week before memorial day...same with chicken wings...first of May this spring a 5# bag was $9.99 two weeks later they were $14.99.
> I think GFS takes advantage of BBQ season.
> But I've gotten many very nice briskets from GFS...never disappointed.
> 
> Walt.


I been hearing alot about how chicken wing popularity has skyrocketed. Every restaurant has them dozens of ways and demand is way up. I think brisket supply is barely keeping up with demand here now too. GFS said they run out more now.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 18, 2017)

IMG_20170818_153848.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 18, 2017






[emoji]127866[/emoji]


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 18, 2017)

Right...it was just interesting that it ALL went up about 50% the week before memorial day.
I priced the meat I was asked about smoking for a benefit, got the go ahead, went back one week later only to find prices up 50%...no big deal but disheartening...and certainly made me go hmmmm.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 18, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Right...it was just interesting that it ALL went up about 50% the week before memorial day.
> I priced the meat I was asked about smoking for a benefit, got the go ahead, went back one week later only to find prices up 50%...no big deal but disheartening...and certainly made me go hmmmm.


They did have a sign up at my Gordon's by the briskets . It said "sorry for price increase but they experienced high demand and had to raise prices to get more". That was just 7 weeks ago maybe. If some smoked meats fund raising thing happens or say some restaurant comes in and buys 20 or more briskets one day, then the general public is out of luck. They get more eventually but you are inconvenienced.


----------



## humdinger (Aug 23, 2017)

I was in the Rochester location about 2 weeks ago, and they had like seven or eight briskets for sale at that price. Maybe that location sees slower movement of briskets?


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 23, 2017)

They've always had them at my location; never been out, but I saw the price increase a buck a pound a week before memorial day (read beginning of BBQ season) and now see the price drop as summer winds down...still makes me go hmmmm

Walt.


----------

